# Swap 8" for 7" MyLink head unit?



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if an 8" radio/head unit can be directly swapped for the standard 7" unit?
TIA, Steve


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Not a chance, completely different radios, the 8" radio is a unit mounted by the glove box called a HMI radio, the 7" is like the previous years and contained in one box behind the cd slot


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

OK, next question: is it feasible to transfer the 8" display, Bose audio system, and upgraded instruments / color DIC display as a set to a car that didn't have the Bose option?


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

KENTSTV123, thanks for the quick reply. On eBay I found auctions for both units and the images support what you stated - the 7" units have a metal box behind the face-plate/LCD, while the 8" units do not. You saved me from wasting money - thanks!


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

sraft said:


> KENTSTV123, thanks for the quick reply. On eBay I found auctions for both units and the images support what you stated - the 7" units have a metal box behind the face-plate/LCD, while the 8" units do not. You saved me from wasting money - thanks!


No problem, glad I caught ya before you bought anything, the 8" radio comms with the buss way differently than the gen 1 radios so there is not a chance you can change to it, the 8" radio is hacked for all other gm models so the cruze 8" will be next if you have one, it's a overly expensive proposition no matter what you do to these integrated radios, the gen 1 upgrade to mylink with gps is not worth it in any way, the radios are to buggy and gm never fixed it, the 8" radios are comparatively trouble free and that's why gm started using them in the cruze


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

I have the 8" radio in my 2016 Impala and while it little nicer, the 7" system is more than adequate. My motivation stems from the issues I'm having with my cell phone which is not connecting with the Bluetooth in the Cruze. Media audio and contacts connect but phone audio won't connect no matter what I've tried. Since the phone connects perfectly with the Impala's 8" unit, I figured it might be worth swapping out the 7" for the 8", but it's sounds like it's not worth the trouble. Thanks again, Steve


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

sraft said:


> I have the 8" radio in my 2016 Impala and while it little nicer, the 7" system is more than adequate. My motivation stems from the issues I'm having with my cell phone which is not connecting with the Bluetooth in the Cruze. Media audio and contacts connect but phone audio won't connect no matter what I've tried. Since the phone connects perfectly with the Impala's 8" unit, I figured it might be worth swapping out the 7" for the 8", but it's sounds like it's not worth the trouble. Thanks again, Steve


What are your issues exactly? Sounds like it might be easier, more reliable, and more feasible to switch phones.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

You're really not missing much with the 8" display VS the standard. We have both a Premier with 8" and an LT with the standard and the standard is a lot easier to use and more intuitive. The 8" is a bit confusing and harder to make your way around IMO. Though admittedly, the 8" does aesthetically look better.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is why I bought a Premier. This being my 4th Cruze, I was tired of wanting all of the options I never had with the old Cruzes. Got every option. No complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> This is why I bought a Premier. This being my 4th Cruze, I was tired of wanting all of the options I never had with the old Cruzes. Got every option. No complaints.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The one I was looking at was a Premer RS w/ no extra options. The way GM and my dealer configured these cars you either got non RS Kalahari, RS black leather $25-$26K or you got every option for $29 sedan and hatch exceeds the price you pay/lease for it's segment. You want a manual you have to find a L off somewhere down south to ship back or order and pray it's what you want.


----------



## sraft (Oct 5, 2017)

SilverCruzer said:


> What are your issues exactly? Sounds like it might be easier, more reliable, and more feasible to switch phones.


That's what I did! Ended up getting a cheap AT&T Go Phone (LG Phoenix 2 for $40) and put a FreedomPop sim in it. It syncs perfectly with Bluetooth and Android Auto. The FreedomPop "free" service plan provides enough talk/text/data to cover my connectivity needs while driving.


----------

